

The ideal Founder Duo: Product Guy & Engineer by Fred Wilson, Partner at USV - tosh
https://www.blossom.io/blog/2013/05/29/the-yin-and-yang-of-product-engineering.html

======
tosh
Brilliant essay on how important the balance between product & engineering is
and why it makes sense to have a product & engineering founder composition.

